# Pola Windmill



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I just finished what is likely my final building for the layout. It's the Pola windmill and it's massive.

It's hard to overstate the size of this thing. It stands 40 inches tall, and the diameter of the sails is over 26 inches. The building itself is about 20 inches across. It's amazingly well-built, as the German-made Pola structures tend to be. There's also a lot of detail, with the railings and deck supports being especially neat.

Overall, it's very robust. I expect it to outlast the layout, with the thick plastic construction and parts that fit well solvent glued together.

There are more pictures of the construction on my site (danzbb.com)

If you're thinking about this structure and can fit it into your layout, I can definitely recommend it--it's really nice.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

is there a motor in it? We want action!

(seriously, can it be motorized?)

Greg


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

It's set up to be motorized, using Pola's motor--the same one they sell to run the watermill. I'm still waiting for the one I ordered to arrive...

Here's the top of the mill with the cradle for the motor and shaft from the blades 









The motor can be set up to run at various speeds--Pola recommends 4rpm for the windmill. 

Once I get the motor put into it, I'll post a video.


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

That'll be sweet!


----------



## Zack72 (May 2, 2016)

Great miniature build.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

This is pretty much done. I added some Pressier figures by the door (inspired by the box picture)

 (click for a bigger version)

Greg asked about motorization. Here's a picture of the Pola motor installed (you have to change the gearing so it's running at 4 RPM)








And a video


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice.
I have the earlier one story version, which is still big!
I would mention that the blade lattice is not robust, and care should be taken regarding sun exposure, which can make them brittle. Hard to rebuild or replace.

I think i am inspired to add a light to mine as well!

There is something relaxing and pastoral about these, i think.


----------

